# Panacur=Fenbendazole



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 25, 2010)

I just read the thread from Orpexo,--Just coming back from the vet.-- And this may help not only your tortoises but may save you money.I use a Vet that is on your Vet list, But the wrong information is listed for her. Fenbendazole (which is the chemical name for Panacur) can be bought over the counter. Sargents sells it in 1 gram packets for dogs,The formula she worked up for me using the Sargents packets is,--Tortoises need 200mg (or .2g) for every 10 pounds,Then she wrote an example : 70 lb tortoise gets 7x.2g=1.4g, 1.4g= 1.4 packets of 1g packets, can round it 1.5 packets. Repeat this dose in 2 weeks.----------If someone that reads this can post her correct information in the Vet section, It is Dr Molly's Housecall Practice, 8028 Cleveland Dr, King George, VA 22485 Molly M Herdic, DVM 540 538 9414 . She doesn't work out of a clinic except for doing surgery, she comes to your house. Tractor Supply carries several different dewormers for farm animals that contain Fenbendazole,one that got my intrest was apple flavored pellets for horses,but I haven't investigated to see if it could be used on the larger tortoises. I hope this helps Len


----------



## Laura (Sep 25, 2010)

Dose varies with strength of product.. Safe guard horse and cattle wormer, its a paste and you can get it at the feed stores. Probably cheaper. And there is apple flavor i think.. 
but CHECK with your vet before giving and check dosing.. 
I would put it on a banana or in a strawberry and hand feed. worked well..


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2010)

I buy the horse paste de-wormer for my tortoises. Easier to use than the pellets.


----------



## John1982 (Sep 26, 2010)

Someone was telling me once that when you're dealing with imports which can be heavily infested that a smaller dosage should be given over a longer period. The reasoning was that if the infestation was compounded by the stress of importation killing all the worms at once could cause intestinal blockage since the treated worms are passed in their feces. Anybody know if this is true?


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 26, 2010)

Mader's big book 'o reptile medicine lists the dosage, in the powdered form for use on food, as 50mg/kg q 24h x 3 d q 7-10 d (which I think means over a 24 hour period for three days, then repeat in 7-10 days) or 100mg/kg q 24h q 14-21d (which I believe is a larger dose but offered less often.

The text reminds us to identify the parasites so we are using the right meds, and to separate infected animals, or those being treated.


----------

